# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger ?

## simone95

Een aantal weken geleden heb ik naast een jongen geslapen en hij heeft mij gevingerd maar hij heeft zich daarvoor ook afgetrokken. Zou het kunnen zijn dat ik zwanger ben? Want ik ben ook niet ongesteld geworden, maar volgende week heb ik mn examens en heb daardoor wel stress. Zou het door de stress ook kunnen dat de menstruatie later komt?

----------


## Agnes574

Zal hoogstwss idd door de examenstress komen  :Wink: , de kans dat je zo zwanger wordt is zéér klein.

----------


## simone95

Is de kans dat ik zwanger ben ook klein als er zeg maar wat zaadcellen op z'n vinger zaten, of maakt dat verder ook niks uit?

----------


## Agnes574

Als je sex hebt en je vriend ejaculeert komen er miljoenen zaadcellen in jou terecht, dus van zo'n paar celletjes zou ik me geen zorgen maken! Het kan altijd (zéér minime kans... 99,9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 procent word hier niet zwanger van), maar ik zou me persoonlijk écht geen zorgen maken!

Sterkte en succes met de examens!!!

----------


## simone95

Bedankt voor jullie antwoord!

----------


## simone95

Ik heb gelezen dat als je zwanger bent je vagina anders aanvoelt, en ik heb het uitgeprobeerd en me vagina voelt ook anders, en kwam er zelf met een vinger bijna niet in en het voelt ook allemaal raar en zover kwam ik er niet in omdat er dan een wand zit? En het kriebelt soms ook gewoon als ik er niet aan zit. Betekent dit dat ik toch zwanger ben?

----------


## Evilii

heey, kben een meisje van 15j n kmoet snel iets weten, ik en mijn vriend zijn iets verder gegaan,
hij was in mij gekomen en is daar even gebleven,
maar toen hij eruit kwam, was hij nog steeds stijf,
wil dat dan zeggen da hij ni is klaargekomen in mij?
want we hebben geen condoom gebruikt en kwil nog geen kindje
please help
x

----------

